# Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten



## ct5010 (4. Juni 2015)

*Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Hallo zusammen,
Da ich jetzt bald studieren werde, benötige ich ein mobiles Arbeitsgerät. 

Auf ein festes Budget möchte ich mich nicht festlegen; wichtig ist vor allem das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, sowie, dass das Notebook meine Anforderung erfüllt. Allerdings sollte das Gerät auch nicht mehr als 800€ kosten.

Nun meine Anforderungen an das Gerät:
- 5-6h+ Akkulaufzeit bei Office-Anwendungen
- Nicht schwerer als 2kg, maximal 14"
- Gute Eingabegeräte, traumhaft wäre natürlich eine beleuchtete Tastatur 
- Nicht zu wenig Leistung. Hier meine Frage: Reicht ein i3 auch oder sollte es schon ein i5 sein?
- Gute Verarbeitung und Stabilität. Ob Kunststoff oder nicht ist mir im Grunde egal, aber das Gerät sollte schon stabil sein.
- Wenn eine HDD verbaut ist, Möglichkeit der Erweiterung um eine mSATA SSD oder einem unkomplizierten Wechseln der Festplatte
- Das Display sollte angemessen sein, auch wenn ich keine überragenden Forderungen nach Helligkeit und Kontrast habe.

Über mögliche Informationen zu Studentenrabatten würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen! 

Edit: Lohnt es sich überhaupt, gebrauchte Ultrabooks zu kaufen? Also z.B. ab Ivy Bridge. Hat sich in der Prozessorleistung viel getan?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 2 14 grau, Core i5-4210U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (59423385) sowas evtl? Gibts auch in "kleiner" mit nem I3 und 4GB RAM und 128GB SSD, dementsprechend auch billiger


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Was willst du denn damit überhaupt machen?
Nur als Schreibmaschine benutzen?

Edit:
Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga, Core i3-4010U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (20CD0034GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+ 
Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ für den schmalen Geldbeutel:
Acer TravelMate B115-M-41RQ (NX.VA1EG.002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ct5010 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde hauptsächlich damit schreiben. Trotzdem würde ich gerne eine kleine Leistungsreserve haben, falls ich später rechenintensivere Software verwenden werde. Spielen werde ich mit dem anzuschaffenden Gerät jedoch sicherlich nicht. Das TravelMate kommt nicht in Frage, 11" sind mir zu klein. 12,5" wäre die absolute Schmerzgrenze. 

Ist das Flex 2 eine gute Option? Ich bin auch auf das Angebot bei Alternate gestoßen: https://www.alternate.de/Lenovo/IdeaPad-Flex-2-14-59424855/html/product/1159168
Laut geizhals hat es sogar eine Tastaturbeleuchtung: Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 2 14 grau, Core i5-4210U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, IGP (59424855) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu kann ich bei Alternate jedoch nichts finden.
Lässt sich das Gerät leicht öffnen? Dann wäre es hinsichtlich einer Aufrüstung mit einer SSD sehr interessant.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Alles was ein Glare-Display hat bitte prinzipiell ausschließen.

Bei der Displaygröße würd ich dir raten für den Heimgebrauch sowieso einen 22 oder 24"-Monitor anzuschaffen.
HDMI gehört bei den Laptops in der Regel zur Serienausstattung.


----------



## Betschi (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Das Surface Pro hat eine gute Akkulaufzeit, beleuchtete Tastatur gibt auch (kostet halt extra), bietet genug Leistung, gutes Display und 10 % Studirabatt gibts auch.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Wenn du gerne umbaust würde ich zu einem "echten" Thinkpad aus der T oder X Serie raten. Z.B. die X230 bzw. T430 in gebraucht/reburbished lassen sogar noch eine Menge Geld dafür übrig.
Und dank ausführlichen Service Manuals und großer Community kann man wirklich alles wechseln.


----------



## ct5010 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Hallo, danke für den wertvollen Tipp @Olstyle. Wo kann ich dazu mehr Informationen finden? Habe nur lapstore.de gefunden, wo man die besagten Notebooks gebraucht kaufen kann.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Notebooksbilliger.de hat auch eine eigene Studenten- und Gebrauchtwarenrubrik.
Oder auch die jeweiligen Hersteller.
https://www.lenovocampus.de
Registrierung - HP Store Deutschland


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für den wertvollen Tipp @Olstyle. Wo kann ich dazu mehr Informationen finden? Habe nur lapstore.de gefunden, wo man die besagten Notebooks gebraucht kaufen kann.


Bei eBay einen Händler mit guter Bewertung nehmen und auf A-Ware achten. Das reicht eigentlich. Harlander.de hat auch eine Menge refurbished Books. Und generell wirklich gründlich die Ausstattungsliste durch checken. Bei meinem T420 fehlte z.B. Bluetooth. Waren zwar nur 5€ zum Nachrüsten, aber trotzdem ärgerlich.
Einen neuen Akku muss man beim Gebrauchtkauf natürlich generell einrechnen.


----------



## eagle852 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*



Abductee schrieb:


> Notebooksbilliger.de hat auch eine eigene Studenten- und Gebrauchtwarenrubrik.
> Oder auch die jeweiligen Hersteller.
> https://www.lenovocampus.de
> Registrierung - HP Store Deutschland



Würde dir eher raten abzuwarten, bist du Student bist, also den Nachweis hast, den erhälst du ja eigentlich vor dem Beginn der Vorlesungszeit.
Dann bei einem Subhändler deiner Nähe oder direkt etwas im Internet (Dein Notebook zum Leben - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen)

Bei Lenovo als Student spart man schon Summen im Bereich von 300-600€ je nach Referenz.
Ansonsten wäre die Frage, was du genau mit machen willst, ich selbst bin mit meinem T440s zufrieden


----------



## ct5010 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Lohnt sich das T430 vom Aufpreis her oder ist dieses nur marginal besser als das T420(s)?


----------



## TheLo0s (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Falls du nicht auf Windows angewiesen bist, könnte ich dir da auch n MacBook empfehlen, nutze ich selber für die Uni und ist in meinen Augen das perfekte Schreibgerät... Leider aber auch ziemlich teuer, gebraucht in gutem Zustand aber durchaus in deinem Budget...
Meins ist ein early 2011 mit i5 und seit dem SSD Upgrade rennt das Teil echt gut, Akkulaufzeit in der Uni ca. 8h


----------



## ct5010 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Danke für den gut gemeinten Vorschlag, ich möchte mich aber nicht an Mac OS binden, zumal die Windows-Unterstützung immer noch suboptimal ist und ich auf Windows angewiesen bin.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das T430 vom Aufpreis her oder ist dieses nur marginal besser als das T420(s)?


Der Unterschied ist außerhalb der CPUs relativ hoch. Z.B. Klassische TP-Tastatur mit Thinklight vs. Chicklet mit Backlight, USB 2.0 vs. USB 3.0, endgültiger Verzicht auf ein Modem. Sandy vs. Ivy dürfte man dagegen nicht wirklich merken.


----------



## ct5010 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Das T420s hat schon USB 3.0, der eine Anschluss reicht mir auch. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob der Aufpreis ggü des normalen T420 gerechtfertig ist (hat aber SSD und ein HD+ Panel und ist mobiler). Ist da die Chiclet-Tastatur wirklich viel besser? Ist Ivy Bridge bis auf das minimale Leistungsplus wirklich viel stromsparender? Mit Thinklight habe ich kein Problem, die indirekte Beleuchtung hat sogar seine Vorteile.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

HD+ gibt es bei beiden und würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen. SSD (oder zumindest hybrid HDD) genauso, da ist selbst einbauen aber sinnvoller weil billiger und schneller. Ob dir schmaler mehr Gelds wert ist musst du selbst wissen. Mich würde der verlötete Prozessor stören, das Quad Update beim T420 ohne s ist echt nett. Chiclet traue ich selbst nicht so ganz, das alte Design ist jedenfalls top zum tippen. Viel macht Ivy afaik nicht aus. In erster Linie wurde da frei gewordenes Power-Budget in die iGPU investiert, was in Summe dann wieder fast den selben Verbrauch bedeutet.


----------



## ct5010 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Danke. Wäre alternativ ein Gebrauchtkauf eines Ultrabooks über Ebay auch empfehlenswert?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Bei den meisten ist der Akku nicht wechselbar, da bekommst du bei einem gebrauchten dann leicht Laufzeitprobleme.
Wenn doch spricht nichts grundsätzlich dagegen. Afaik entspricht z.B. das T430s auch der Ultrabook spec.


----------



## ct5010 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Danke, gibt es denn irgendwie ein paar besonders gut gebraucht kaufbare Ultrabooks mit wechselbarem Akku, die du empfehlen könntest? Bzw. muss der Akku nicht unbedingt leicht, aber überhaupt zu wechseln sein und auch günstig kaufbar sein. Ich hab kein Problem damit, ein wenig zu schrauben. Mich in den UB-Markt von vor 2-3 Jahren einzuarbeiten, ist mir ein bisschen zu aufwändig. ^^


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Ist leider auch nicht mein Thema. Da hilft nur sich ne HW-Konfiguration ausdenken, gucken was es bei den anständigen Herstellern dazu gab und bei dem was einen am meisten an macht mal Tests gegenchecken ob es irgendwelche nogos hat.
Vielleicht gibt es z.B. ein schickes Vaio.


----------



## ct5010 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Okay, trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe  Dann schau ich mich mal ein wenig um...


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Okay, es hat mich ja irgendwie doch interessiert ob die Vaio Idee was ist:
Das Vaio Pro 13 dürfte knapp in dein Budget passen und es scheint als könnte man die Batterie wechseln so man das Gehäuse öffnet.


----------



## MountyMAX (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Nur so am Rande, das letzte Lenovo bei dem ich die HDD gegen eine SSD getauscht habe, musste ich weit über 20 Schrauben lösen, DVD Laufwerk und Tastatur ausbauen, und beim öffnen des Gehäuses hatte ich panische Angst das was bricht ..... war ein Z5xx - wenn du also die HDD leicht wechseln willst, solltest du um die Serie einen Bogen machen


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Lenovo Ideapad und Thinkpad kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen.
Das ist das Gleiche wie HP Pavilion und Elite/Probook.

Consumer- und Business-Serien sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Beim T420 ist die HDD eine Schraube und raus ziehen. Der zweite RAM-Slot + mPCIe/mSATA Slot hat auch nur eine Schraube plus Klappe. Der andere RAM Slot ist eine Schraube weiter, etc. pp. Nur CPU wechseln ist etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim T420 ist die HDD eine Schraube und raus ziehen. Der zweite RAM-Slot + mPCIe/mSATA Slot hat auch nur eine Schraube plus Klappe. Der andere RAM Slot ist eine Schraube weiter, etc. pp. Nur CPU wechseln ist etwas aufwändiger.



und auch die CPU zu tauschen ist einfacher als die HDD bei manch anderen Notebooks. Habe ich bei meinem T420 auch schon gemacht


----------



## Maqama (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Ich stand letztes Jahr auch vor der Entscheidung.
Habe mich dann leider für einen Laptop entschieden.

Es hat sich jedoch rausgestellt, das Tablets bzw. ein Surface einfach viel besser für die Uni geeignet sind.
Ich habe einige Kollegen, die sämtliche Vorlesungen nur noch auf dem Tablet mitschreiben.
Zudem ist das Gerät viel kleiner und kann immer ohne großen Aufwand mitgenommen werden.

An deiner Stelle, würde ich mir ein Gerät holen, worauf du direkt mit einem Stift schreiben kannst.
Denn zu vielen Vorlesungen gibt es ein Skript meist als PDF. 
So kannst du dir direkt auf dem Skript Notizen machen, ohne es erst ausdrucken zu müssen, dass ist extrem praktisch.

Aber ist nur meine Einschätzung


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Kommt stark drauf an was man macht und wie schnell man tippt. Als Ingenieursstudent wird man irgend eine Form von CAE machen und als ITler erst recht. PDFs kann man auch mit Maus und Tastatur annotieren.


----------



## MountyMAX (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*



Abductee schrieb:


> Lenovo Ideapad und Thinkpad kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen.
> Das ist das Gleiche wie HP Pavilion und Elite/Probook.
> 
> Consumer- und Business-Serien sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.



Deswegen habe ich ja auch "Serie" geschrieben


----------



## ct5010 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Ich lege durchaus Wert auf eine gute Tastatur, weil ich etwas in Richtung Physik oder Informatik studieren werde. Besonders bei Letzterem wäre eine Tastatur schon relativ praktisch. 
Mal nebenbei frage ich mich, ob es überhaupt ähnlich gut wie die Thinkpad T4xx-Serie verarbeitete Geräte gibt, die man sich auch neu leisten kann?


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Siehe Post #3

Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga, Core i3-4010U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (20CD0034GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## ct5010 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Danke, das werde ich mir definitiv vormerken, auch wenn der Preis nicht ohne ist. Gibt es keine Alternativen?


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Was sagt denn der Lenovo-Studentenstore?
Kommst da erst nach Studienantritt rein?


----------



## ct5010 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Eigentlich schon, aber ich könnte es theoretisch auch von jemandem mit aktuell gültiger Immatrikulationsbescheinigung bestellen lassen 
Ich bin auch (aktuell) Jungstudent einer Musikhochschule, geht das dann auch?
Das Thinkpad Yoga ist auf jeden Fall durch seine Convertible-Fähigkeiten sehr sehr interessant.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Hallo nochmal, ich habe mich ein wenig umgeschaut und kann nun folgendes Gerät gebraucht erhalten:
Lenovo Thinkpad L450 (i5-5300U, 8GB RAM, 128GB M.2 SSD, FHD IPS matt, noch fast 3 Jahre Restgarantie) mit 44,8/47,5Wh Restkapazität für 540€ inkl. (bereits soweit verhandelt). Der optische Zustand ist meiner Meinung nach noch ziemlich gut, nur es sind zwei Plastiknasen vom Cover beim Auseinanderbauen wohl abgebrochen.
Was meint ihr, ist das ein gutes Angebot? Die L-Serie sieht im Allgemeinen recht attraktiv aus, auch wenn sie auf ein paar Features der T-Serie verzichten muss.
Alternative für mich wäre immer noch ein T420s mit HD+ Panel und SSD für um die 400€, aber dies ist auch drei Generationen älter...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

L450 ist halt ne eher "billige" Verpackung von guter Hardware(wobei die Eingabeeinheit wohl zur guten Hardware mit zu zählen ist). Siehe auch abbrechende Plastiknasen beim Upgraden. Zu dem Preis wäre es trotzdem ein gutes Angebot. Die drei Generationen machen sich nur bei Sandy Bridge gegen Broadwell bemerkbar. Was das ausmacht kannst du in beliebigen Benchmarks nach schauen.
-> Ich würde mich da selbst schwer tun eine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Wegen anderer, Ultrabook Alternativen:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Okay, es hat mich ja irgendwie doch interessiert ob die Vaio Idee was ist:
> Das Vaio Pro 13 dürfte knapp in dein Budget passen und es scheint als könnte man die Batterie wechseln so man das Gehäuse öffnet.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Ich habe mich jetzt für das gebrauchte L450 entschieden. Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, einzig die Tastaturbeleuchtung vermisse ich ein wenig - ist aber verkraftbar. Ich werde es mal ein wenig verwenden, versuchen zu undervolten, und schreibe dann einen kurzen Bericht. Vielen Dank für euren Input in diesem Thread.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Untervolten ist bei allem ab Sandy leider unterdrückt. Wobei ich meine gelesen zu haben dass es gerade bei Haswell doch mit Intels XTU ging(was eher ein Bug wäre weil das Tool normal nur bei Z Chipsätzen die CPU-Einstellungen freigibt).


----------



## ct5010 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Ja, ab Haswell geht es wieder. XTU geht bei mir nicht wegen irgendwelchen Treibern, daher benutze ich derzeit Throttlestop und es funktioniert auch sehr gut. Jetzt müssen erst mal ein paar Stabilitätstests gemacht werden


----------



## azzih (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Für die Uni würd ich  eher ein MS Surface vorschlagen. Mit dem Stift kannst du direkt auf Folien/PDFs reinkritzeln, was mega praktisch ist.  Auch ansonsten macht das alles wofür man normal ein Notebook in der Uni bräuchte. Schreiben tut man normalerweise in Vorlesungen eh nicht, kriegt man ja parallel die Hälfte wieder net mit.
Für die Uni muss ein Laptop/Pad  genau 3 Sachen können:
1. Es muss leicht und kompakt sein, weil du sonst nach 2 Wochen schon kein Bock mehr hast es mitzuschleppen
2. Der Akku muss ordentlich halten, weil die alten Unis meist keine Stromanschlüsse am Tisch haben
3. Es muss gut zum Internetsurfen sein, denn das ist das womit man in langweiligen Vorlesungen so seine Zeit vertreibt.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook für angehenden Studenten*

Sorry, aber ich habe das Notebook schon gekauft. 

Für mich entscheidend sind die guten Eingabegmeräte des L450 und eine gute Verarbeitung. Sonderlich schwer ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht, und der Akku hält auch schon gut aus, wie ich empfinde. Ich bevorzuge es, Kommentare per Tastatur zu tätigen. Erstens besser zu lesen und zweitens deutlich übersichtlicher.  Des Weiteren möchte ich die Fähigkeit eines Laptops, dass das Scharnier den Bildschirm in der gewünschten Position festhält, nicht missen, da man es sonst nicht z.B. auf den Oberschenkeln positionieren kann. Der Klappständer ist für  mich leider nichts.


----------

